# Navarre pier



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

The whiting were on fire again today. Thanks for all the info and tips. Brought home 27 today. Gave away about 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good eats..


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Ocean Master said:


> Good eats..




You Filet and grill yours or deep fry em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Fun for all !!!! A good time to get the kids on some fish


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Whoa, guess those hooks worked  Nice job.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Dale41 said:


> Whoa, guess those hooks worked  Nice job.




They did. Thanks for all your tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------

